# Tecumseh Parts Manual



## cruisefor2 (Feb 12, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can find Parts Manual for the 8HP Tecumseh that came factory installed on my Snapper Model 8241 Snowblower ? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Laker (Feb 13, 2013)

Get the Model and Spec number off of the engine and google it with a dash and 'pdf' like: OHSK110-221735D pdf

if that doesn't work try again without the pdf


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

You will have to use sites like this and put in you model and serial number

Click here: Parts and Diagrams for Tecumseh HM80-155209K


----------



## cruisefor2 (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks to all your replies I was able to find this resource site...looks pretty comprehensive.

Tecumseh Parts List Directory


----------

